# Anybody ever bought juice on Banggood



## gertvanjoe (18/7/15)

Yup that the question. Have you bought off banggood.com

Bought some electronics from them before. If you don't mind the wait the prices are good
But they are also a cheap china type retailer. Was worried about counterfeits. Now my question stands.


----------



## ET (18/7/15)

Enough local okes selling decent juices at good prices to not risk unknown juices. Or go the diy route

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (18/7/15)

True. They do have some interesting accessories though


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/15)

Never heard of them, will check them out a bit later. I've only ever bought from FT once, don't see the need to go through all that waiting and the risk that goes with it. As @ET said, we have an amazing selection of local retailers and we really are getting overwhelmed by the range of juice to choose from, and they're mostly a day or two away via courier


----------



## ET (18/7/15)

But hey if you're ordering from them every now and then, gooi a bottle or two of juice in there just for the hell of it.


----------



## ET (18/7/15)

Looks like they only have dekang and hangseng. liqua tastes better than this lot


----------



## gertvanjoe (18/7/15)

So you did try these brands before @ET Currently have Twisp and Vaporama . How would you say these rate ?


----------



## ET (18/7/15)

It's cheap juice. Literally and figuratively. Buy one you think you might like and see for yourself. But if you're buying twisp juice you can afford one 30ml local juice and somme cover most of the couriers fees also. So for maybe 20 bucks more than a twisp juice go local

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (19/7/15)

True. But Twisp was because I did not know any better. Not that they are bad. I absolutely love the Nut Brittle

Reactions: Like 1


----------

